# CONGRATS LUCKYME!! CLOSED Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips



## Dawn (Dec 23, 2007)

*CONTEST CLOSED - *


*CONGRATULATIONS LUCKYME! *









This contest is open to both US & international members.

Today's giveaway consists of the following product:
Royal Assets: Tan Lips

*What is your favorite Holiday Food?*

How to Enter:

Reply to this thread with your favorite Holiday Food.

A random winner will be chosen from the replies at 10:30pm CST

Please remember the rules - only one entry per member per day! You cannot win more than one "Haul a Day" Giveaway, so if you have already won, please do not enter. (This _does not_ include the Barbie raffle.)

And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Turkey and then some nice cookies!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Orange Cookies, my mother in law makes the BEST orange cookies!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Ham, yum!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Honey Baked Ham


----------



## makeba (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

saukraut balls. weird but my coworkers friend makes them and they are sooo good.


----------



## The_N (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

stuffed turkey and salad which contains cranberries, avocado, walnut and blue cheese. yummy!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

yams...yum


----------



## duch3ss25 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Pansit (noodles), ham and steamed seafood for dinner then eggnog and mango bread for dessert! Yum, I can't wait for Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve to come!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

HAAAMMM!!!! yummy!!!


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Yams with the little marshmallows on top!!!  Yummy!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

STUFFING. god i love stuffing.

salami with cream cheese is good too..try it.


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

roast turkey with cranberry sauce, followed by xmas pudding!!


----------



## melozburngr (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

KRINGLE or pumpkin pie!


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I'll have to go with ham too. I order a good spiral cut ham once a year. I like it even better the next day, cold on a roll. Yummy


----------



## ChiCindy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Pumpkin Pie with TONS of whipped cream lol


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Apple Turkey Sausage Stuffing in some Turkey


----------



## frocher (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Butter cookies and pumpkin pie.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

sweet potatoes


----------



## otherworldly (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

creme brulee. 
My uncle makes it with different flavored sugars and such, it's amazing.


----------



## natalie75 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Ham again


----------



## Marcita (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I love those chocolate Rum Balls that some people make.


----------



## trip75 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

egg nog, spiked of course


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

those boxes of mini quiche from Costco :X lol I can eat like a whole box by myself


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Dressing and cranberries!...with my gingerbread latte


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

turkey!!!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Stuffing!! my fave!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

im weird i really look forward to the green bean cassorole lol


----------



## Dani (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Pumpkin Spice Cake


----------



## rockin (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

We go to my parents for Christmas, and my Mum makes date shortie - it's absolutely heavenly!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

turkey!  and lots and lots of chocolate


----------



## neeshie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Turkey!


----------



## te.amo.mac (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Menudo at four in the morning New Year's Eve!  WWOOOOO HHOOOOO!


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Mmmm, definitely sweet potatoes!  With pecans,  butter and maple syrup baked on top


----------



## franimal (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

tamales!


----------



## jezzy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Rum Balls!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Cranberry Salad


----------



## Julzie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

HAM! (lots of it, yum!!)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

mmm my mom makes the most amazing chocolate chip bars at Christmas time, I love them!


----------



## Angelms (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Home made southern sweet potato pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

stufffffffiiinnngggg


----------



## mena22787 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

ghormeh sabzi. lol.  it's a persian dish (we eat persian food on xmas).  it basically looks like it came from a swamp, but it's got stew beef, kidney beans, spinach, and some other stuff.  it's a little sour, but omgggggggggggzzz it's delish!!


----------



## minerva (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Pretzels topped with chocolate and an M&M;
You just lay out pretzels on a sheet of baking paper, place a Hershey's kiss on top each one in the center, and place in the oven for about 10 minutes or until the chocolate melts, and then place an Peanut M&M into the melted chocolate and let it cool. They're really cute, and perfect little presents for neighbors and teachers :]


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Homemade gingerbread cookies.


----------



## Moppit (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

delicious turkey for me


----------



## nikki (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

It would have to be my mom's chocolate fudge!!!


----------



## Briar (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

My favorite holiday foods are pumpkin pie and eggnog.  Whipped cream on the former, nutmeg on the latter.   Yum!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

mashed potatoes,
i know
not just holiday food,
but its usually the only thing i can eat thats on the table
since i a veggie kid


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Gingerbread cookies!!!


----------



## Triskele (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

My mom's Christmas cake! It's white cake flavored with red and green jello...sounds weird, but SUPER good!


----------



## FREYA (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

My favorite is sugar cookies! 

and cookies in general. Cookies!


----------



## Holly (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Stuffing! My mom makes the best


----------



## toxik (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*







 mine's fried shrimp rolls for chinese new year


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Hot Christmas pudding with custard


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Chocolate-filled crossiants.


----------



## Holls* (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

mm mm divinity


----------



## Jade (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Turkey and Caramel Apple Pie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MMMMMMMMM


----------



## irioku (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

It's fun having a holiday cookout. Burgers, brats marinated in beer, fries, slaw. Oh man.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Yucca!


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Melting moments cookies! They are basically powdered sugar, sugar, cream cheese and butter (with just a bit of flour). 

They really do melt in your mouth...mmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

home-made christmas cookies of all kinds--sugar cookies, schnitzerdoodles, russian tea cakes, pecan bars, tollhouse cookies, peanut butter cookies.


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

baked macaroni and cheese!


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

hmm there's so many to choose from!
But I will have to say.... turkey with gravy! and my grandma's potatoe salad!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Tamales of course!


----------



## n_c (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Um...homemade tamales!!!


----------



## a7xforlife (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

peanut butter balls, oreo balls, basically any dessert made with chocolate!

Oh and don't forget those Christmas shortbread cookies with the hint of almond in them...yummy!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Prime rib or rum balls


----------



## Lorelai (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Graham cracker pudding.


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Sugar cookies made with lots of butter with frosting on top and sprinkles.


----------



## alien21xx (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I love the Filipino honey-cured Fiesta Ham, and Queso de Bola. I don't know what they're called in English though. LOL.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Butter cookies and eggnog!


----------



## starz (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

My favorite has to be the noodle stuffing made from chow mein noodels,yummy!!


----------



## _su (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

green bean casserole =)


----------



## kyoto (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

HoneyBaked Ham and stuffing.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Chocolate.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Panettone (sounds like pan-a-tony!)....its an Italian Christmas cake! My parents own an Italian grocery store and we ordered about 200 or so cases of all the different kinds (raisins, lemon, chocolate...etc.) and we only sell it at Christmas so I know its the holidays when we start placing our panettone orders & filling up our store!!! They range from $3 to about $30 and i always open up the expensive ones! My dad says i'm eating up all his profits!


----------



## stefania905 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

homemade stuffing
homemade apple pie
homemade mashed potatoes


mmmmmmmMMMmmmmmm!


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I LOVE ham!! This is making me hungry


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Latkes!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Pumpkin pie! <3


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Green Bean Casserole and Grandma Cookies!  My grandmother makes me a big container of cookies every year and they are the best.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

tamales! i just got done makin some!


----------



## pallet_girl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Honey baked ham with mashed potatoes & gravy...yum


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I like my ham.... I use clovers to stick the pineapple slices to the outside of the ham, then I rub it witha thick brown sugar marinade that I make using the pineapple juice.... OMG its soo good!


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Turkey with a cranberry sauce.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Jello cookies!!


----------



## luckyme (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Favorite food for the holidays are any sweets that are typically only offered during the holidays. Lots of fudge and pecan clusters, yummy.


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I love this time of year and Holiday Stuffing!! And of course turkey with the canned cranberry jelly (yes, Jelly IN A CAN--I cannot tolerate stems and wonky skin pieces so please pass me some processed sugared cranberry jelly please!)


----------



## AlarmAgent (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Mashed rutabagas, prepared almost exactly the same way as mashed potatoes, but are in fact, rutabagas. Too good!


----------



## Joyness (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Candied sweet potatoes!


----------



## electrostars (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

gingerbread men cookies!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

A vietnamese desert... that throws a whole bunch of different fruits into one container.. with half/half milk... it is YUMMMMMMY.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

I'm in Texas so my favorite holiday food is tamales!


----------



## KitCat007 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Ham and scallop potatoes...mmmmm!


----------



## sophistichic (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Favorite holiday food? Well I always have a pumpkin spice latte from either Starbucks or this cute lil coffee shop downtown. Oh and egg nog and CREAM PUFFS! Can't resist cream puffs...


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

butter cookies.....yum!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

gingerbread cookies!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

My mom used to make amazing crab dip every Xmas. Now that she's gone, my sister makes it. It's amazing crabby cream cheesy goodness!


----------



## melmaha (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Roast potatoes with gravy!


----------



## Cutey (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

For our celebrations again we have Eid and i have a sweet tooth so my fav dish are Visheties which are biscuits coated in coconut, cardamon and sugar mixture.


----------



## xJUDYx (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

hmm where to start?! basically all the sides! MMm but i love love me some mac & cheese


----------



## trishee03 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

My favorite are these cookies my mom makes with coconut and cranberries in them


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Cookies!!


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/23/07 - Royal Assets: Tan Lips*

Stuffing and pumpkin pie w/ vanilla ice cream!


----------

